# How do I get rid of "notifications?"



## ella/TO (Dec 31, 2008)

I have 1 "your Notifications" that I cannot get rid of...there's no delete anywhere for it....with all due respect to the person who sent it to me, I'm not too much into "starting friendships"....sorry if I sound crabby, but that's me....so, if someone can tell me how to delete the message, I'd appreciate it....thanks, and a Most Happy New Year to one and all, even the person I don't want to share with.....


----------

